# Warning about a bogus site



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Be care you guys of this site!!!!

Apparently these guys are thieves stay away from them! I bought a Bandai Y Wing 1/11/20 and received a confirmation and a couple auto generated emails but that was it. No model no real response. There is no phone number or physical address to contact them. Their site looked legit enough, but that unfortunately is not the case. Fortunately we use a totally separate account for online purchases with very little cash in it. This has saved us a few times. 

So stay away from *HobbyModels.com* *“Your plastic model connection it says.” *

There is an address and phone number on their facebook page but not the site along with complaints of them being thieves. The phone # is not in service. 


P.O. Box 235
South Canaan, Pennsylvania 18436

(855) 204-0006


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ruh roh


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

That sucks! Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It is a rather legit looking website- shame it is bogus


----------



## K.I.T.T (Mar 11, 2013)

Whois lookup for you:


> Domain Name: HOBBYMODELS.COM
> Registry Domain ID: 6227466_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
> Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.networksolutions.com
> Registrar URL: The World's First Domain Provider | Network Solutions
> ...


*Public info, so if you lost money, now you know who to contact.*


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks for the warning....


----------



## Speedy_CR125R (Aug 29, 2020)

Does anyone know this shop? They have some old classic kits tried reaching them but they never replied.








Products







hobbywheels.com


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I know its the same place as the one we were warned about....


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sure looks like it 

*Contact Us*
Hobby Wheels
P.O.Box 235
South Canaan, PA 18459
WE HIGHLY RECOMMEND SENDING AN EMAIL USING THIS FORM FOR QUESTIONS CONCERNING YOUR ORDER. ALL EMAILS WILL BE ANSWERED WITHIN 24 HOURS (EXCLUDING WEEKENDS).


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

have you looked into charge-back through your bank?


----------



## Speedy_CR125R (Aug 29, 2020)

Yea Aussie has good advice my military bank refunds me as soon as I ship back along with a statement, photos, screenshots etc and they take a hammer to the sausage of the seller till they pay up. I just don't take it for granted and keep ducks in a row and read everything. I can buy without worry but I'm here looking at who to avoid. Speak to your bank I'm sure they'd be happy your hobby isn't collecting exotic gems and be glad to protect your modest hobby.


----------



## Stefan R. B. Nielsen (Feb 9, 2021)

Maritain said:


> Be care you guys of this site!!!!
> 
> Apparently these guys are thieves stay away from them! I bought a Bandai Y Wing 1/11/20 and received a confirmation and a couple auto generated emails but that was it. No model no real response. There is no phone number or physical address to contact them. Their site looked legit enough, but that unfortunately is not the case. Fortunately we use a totally separate account for online purchases with very little cash in it. This has saved us a few times.
> 
> ...


I have a suspicion that "Hobbyrails.com" is also a scam, and maybe the same culprit, they look like each other ...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

would fit right in


----------

